# WWII Recovery Tug - HMRT Tenacity



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi folks

Does anybody out there have any idea where I can get some details and fate of the above tug. I know that she became the _Rivtow Viking_ belonging to Rivtow Towing Co, Vancouver, but not one iota more

Any contributions gratefully received

Regards

NigelC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Tenacity*

Hi Nigel,
Hope this is what you need ...

W 18 DILIGENT
1940 Built by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby, Yorkshire (Yard Nr 1238)
1940 October Delivered to Royal Navy (Pennant W 18)	
1941 Renamed TENACITY	
1947 Based Sheerness, renamed ADHERENT	
1962 Sold to Neptun Bergnings och Dykeri A/B, Stockholm, renamed HERMES
(ON 10267, Call Sign SDHK)	
1962 Re-engined in Holland, 2x diesel 4tew 9cyl Ruston, 3690bhp total	
1970 Sold to Rivtow Marine Ltd, Vancouver, Renamed RIVTOW VIKING	
(GBR flag, Reg Vancouver, ON 330812, Call Sign VDXJ, 578 grt;125 nrt)
1985 Sold to V.O.S. Leasing Ltd, Managed Viking Overseas Towing Ltd, Vancouver, British Columbia, renamed CANADIAN VIKING	
2004 Still in service

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Raymond

Thanks very much - your a star

Just going into town to pick up film so hopefully the _KESTRAL_ has come out okay

Regards

Nigel


----------



## langill2 (Nov 10, 2007)

*langill2*

Hi;Lorne Langille--here.Was last chief enginner on Viking at Rivtow Straits.
Making room for old engine room log books;in the un-used cabins below decks
cleaning up the below bunk storage draws;I found a hand of Swedish coins.
Gave each of the crew members a ore; & the captian 1\2 ore. Still have the rest of the coins.Was wondering what happened to the old girl. Thanks for the information....


----------



## gerhard (May 19, 2010)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anybody out there have any idea where I can get some details and fate of the above tug. I know that she became the _Rivtow Viking_ belonging to Rivtow Towing Co, Vancouver, but not one iota more
> 
> ...


Hi Nigel, I worked on the Viking in the mid eighties while she was getting prepared for work to haul scrap to Korea. This was in New West and last time my dad saw her was in the St. Lawrence. I guess she had a cracked gearbox. She did indeed have twin propulsion but a single screw. According to my father (retired marine engineer) she made her last trip to Korea or Taiwan with scrap in tow, and was broken up herself as well in the last few years. Her sister ship is now an artificial reef near here somewhere (west coast) but I'm not sure where. Hope this helps out. 
Kind Regards,

Gerhard


----------



## mikelee (Dec 24, 2012)

*re Canadian Vicking*

I know where was the Canadian Viking end up and the story.
Call Mike at 604 8921115 Canada
She made the last trip tow two laker freighters to scrap in Taiwan,
The company then had financial trobule get strained, and none of the crews get paid, I help one of the manager of the company back to the Canada in 1987.


----------

